# car rental in Aruba



## suenmike32 (May 24, 2014)

Taking my family of 5 adults and 2 tweens to the Aruba Riu for a 1 week all-inclusive stay.
We purchased a transportation package to and from the airport, (so..the the first and last day are taken care of). At some point, I'm sure some of the family  are going to want to do some exploring.
Does anyone have any suggestions? and is it feasible to rent a car for 2-3 days,
(mid-week just to get around a bit)?.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## dioxide45 (May 24, 2014)

suenmike32 said:


> Taking my family of 5 adults and 2 tweens to the Aruba Riu for a 1 week all-inclusive stay.
> We purchased a transportation package to and from the airport, (so..the the first and last day are taken care of). At some point, I'm sure some of the family  are going to want to do some exploring.
> Does anyone have any suggestions? and is it feasible to rent a car for 2-3 days,
> (mid-week just to get around a bit)?.
> ...



You may want to post this in the Marriott forum. While you aren't staying in a Marriott property, there are a lot of Aruba owners there that would have great advice for a car rental.


----------



## joewillie12 (May 24, 2014)

suenmike32 said:


> Taking my family of 5 adults and 2 tweens to the Aruba Riu for a 1 week all-inclusive stay.
> We purchased a transportation package to and from the airport, (so..the the first and last day are taken care of). At some point, I'm sure some of the family  are going to want to do some exploring.
> Does anyone have any suggestions? and is it feasible to rent a car for 2-3 days,
> (mid-week just to get around a bit)?.
> ...


Hi Mike, I reserved a car for this coming July in Aruba with Royal. I found their prices to be very good and their customer service quick to respond to my emails and phone calls. One Tugger suggested I ask for a photo of the exact suv I will be renting. They emailed 2 pics of the front and side so I could see it. I guess some companies tell you that you will get a new car and when you show up its a different story. Hope this helps a little. Joe


----------



## falmouth3 (May 24, 2014)

Be sure you reserve an automatic if that's all you can drive.  I normally drive a standard shift car and that's what I reserved, but I could tell that the guy at the pickup counter was ready to up-sell me when we picked up our rental.


----------



## ilene13 (May 24, 2014)

Mike we spend 2-3 weeks in Aruba annually.  We always use Top Drive.  The owner is very dependable and his rates are great.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 24, 2014)

There is probably a car rental desk in the Riu.  Check and see who they use and then check the rates elsewhere.


----------



## arubanut (May 24, 2014)

*Hi Mike,

I think it's Thrifty at the Riu,we have used them no problems at all.

Most of the time we rent from Econo.
http://www.econoaruba.com/cars-and-rates/

I would at least rent a car for a few days if not the whole week.
Most of the time you can find a 3day or weekly special(cheap).
We love to have a car our entire stay to explore the Island and come and go as you please. 
The kids love going to the caves, Donkey sanctuary and more.

Get out and explore...
Have a GREAT time!!!!* 


Also the best map around is(Borch)...




But getting lost is the best part 











.


----------



## classiclincoln (May 24, 2014)

We've been going for years, and we always use Royal.  Never a problem.


----------



## scooter (Jun 3, 2014)

suenmike32 said:


> Taking my family of 5 adults and 2 tweens to the Aruba Riu for a 1 week all-inclusive stay.
> We purchased a transportation package to and from the airport, (so..the the first and last day are taken care of). At some point, I'm sure some of the family  are going to want to do some exploring.
> Does anyone have any suggestions? and is it feasible to rent a car for 2-3 days,
> (mid-week just to get around a bit)?.
> ...


Honestly, it's going to cost you the same to rent a car vs. hiring a driver. Some of the island's better restaurants such as Mme Jeanette are a little off the main drag and can be hard to find if you dont know where you are going. Do you need restaurant suggestions? Or a dive operator?


----------



## suenmike32 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks Scooter. There won't be any need for a dive operator. By sightseeing...I meant the local landscape, the other side of the island and basically just the freedom to come and go as we please. 
It's my understanding the the Riu Palace has much to offer and is quite beautiful. However if my son's want show their kids other beaches, the natural bridge etc...I was thinking of a car rental (possibly mid week), just to be able to see more.
Thanks again.


----------



## arubanut (Jun 4, 2014)

suenmike32 said:


> Thanks Scooter. There won't be any need for a dive operator. By sightseeing...I meant the local landscape, the other side of the island and basically just the freedom to come and go as we please.
> *It's my understanding the the Riu Palace has much to offer and is quite beautiful.* However if my son's want show their kids other beaches, the natural bridge etc...I was thinking of a car rental (possibly mid week), just to be able to see more.
> Thanks again.





*suenmike32,

You are going to love the Riu!

Great staff,service and food!
Have a GREAT time and yes do get out and explore the Island!!!*
*We love having the use of a car.*

















*Again, Have a GREAT time!!!!*



.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 4, 2014)

arubanut said:


> Also the best map around is(Borch)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree about the map recomendation. We picked one up for our first visit and used it again when we returned last year. A GPS is also helpful. You can get ABC Island maps for Garmin through Venrut. We also used it in Curacao last month.


----------

